# Nice pair of embossed beers added to my collection



## UncleBruce (Oct 19, 2016)

Recent additions for the collection. At left is a pint baltimore loop seal SENN & ACKERMANN BREWING CO. from Louisville, KY. In my opinion a bottle that can be obtained with a bit of patience, but this one has an original paper label attached making it uncommon in condition. Bonus, it is a Bock Beer label to boot. 
The beer at right is a quart baltimore loop seal HUDEPOHL BREWING CO. from Cincinnati, Ohio. Has a nice prominent monogram. I had not seen this variation before and was glad to acquire it.


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 19, 2016)

Love them!


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 19, 2016)

I seen that Bock label bottle on ebay & was watching it. Was going to bid on it because it was cheap at the time but I figured it would go for much more & it did near the end. Nice Score. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## Road Dog (Oct 20, 2016)

That label is Killer.


----------



## carling (Oct 23, 2016)

Awesome paper label bottle!


----------



## sandchip (Oct 25, 2016)

The one with a label is a killer!  Great scores!


----------

